# Dark Side Of The Christmas Tree



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Does anyone have this for download?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Never even heard of it, but that does sound quite interesting. Good luck with the search.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Halloweiner said:


> Does anyone have this for download?


Hey Halloweiner, I have it for you. Will upload it to a Dropbox zip file & PM you the link 

** Edit - PM link sent, Enjoy !

Garthgoyle - it's _really_ out there music wise........ not the usual stuff...LoL , a few are very funny. Can send ya a link if your want / curious.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

I wouldn't mind hearing it either


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dark lord said:


> Garthgoyle - it's _really_ out there music wise........ not the usual stuff...LoL , a few are very funny. Can send ya a link if your want / curious.


If you don't mind, I would appreciate it. I could use a good laugh. Thanks, Dark lord.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

PM links sent to both of ya, have a happy chuckle at these twisted little diddies


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Got it thanks.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Closed by mistake.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I've never heard this one either. Could you send me the link also?

Thanks


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Halloweiner said:


> Closed by mistake.


Closed by mistake....??


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

lizzyborden said:


> I've never heard this one either. Could you send me the link also?
> 
> Thanks


PM link Sent


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

this sounds really cool...even though xmas has passed, can you still pm me the link, dark lord? thank you!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

kmeyer1313 said:


> this sounds really cool...even though xmas has passed, can you still pm me the link, dark lord? thank you!


PM sent - Enjoy !


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

downloading it as we speak.....thank you dark lord!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

sounds interesting, can u please also pm me a link darklord?

amk


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Pm sent, enjoy -


----------



## james morris (May 5, 2012)

Dark Lord could I have the link Thanks James Morris


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

PM sent JM -


----------

